# My Zoo Cru



## MagPie (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh where to start. I've had animals all my life. Cats and dogs mostly, with an odd one thrown in. But never a bunny. My sisters' had rabbit, but they didn't really socialize and care for the bunnies in a way that made them good family pets.

My little zoo started when I moved to Sacramento for college in 2003. My parents had just helped me move and were heading home when my room mate says to me, "Hey, want to see my neighbor's new kitten." So yeah I'm a sucker for kittens. Turns out its this little gangly siamese kitten with just a grey nose. Aaaaand the neighbor's adult cat does like him and would I like to take the kitten. Or just take him for a little bit to see if you like him. I take him back to my apartment and he goes straight under my bed and takes a nap. The rest is history and he's my baby.

Then I got Edward Wong Hau Pepulu Tivruskii 5th, a leopard gecko in 2005. Wow I've forgotten I've had him for quite a bit. 2006, then boyfriend wanted to get a cat with me. When we later broke up, Azrael came with me because my ex hated cats :grumpy:

Azrael, aka Fatman, is a 21lb wrecking ball who is very aptly named. I think he's got maine coon in him and he's got a ton of energy still.

Murray, another leopard gecko came next.

Which brings us to Harvey, the rabbit, the reason why we are here. I've had Harvey since July 3rd, after a friend couldn't keep him since he has to travel for work. Of course I couldn't resist since I'm a sucker for rescues. So I brought him home, and he made himself right at home. Sweet little guy, he started running circles around me and exploring everything.

I was worried how the cats and how Harvey would react to each other. Harvey adores the cats and circles them too. The cats freaked out at first and would jump to the highest piece of furniture to escape the funny looking cat that was chasing them. But the cats have calmed down and mostly ignored Harvey. Harvey hasn't calmed down. He has gotten to the point of chasing the cats (mostly Azrael tho, funny to see a 21lb cat run from a 4 lb bunny) and grooming them and then bitting. Bossy little bunny. And spraying them. Which is kind of amusing to me but not the cats. They jump every time Harvey gets them with this. But it has been fun having a rabbit of mine own. He's actually pretty curious about little things I do. He'll jump into the litter box as I am cleaning it and put his paws on my knees. Like whatcha doing, huh, huh???

Harvey was supposed to be neutered on the 18th but the friday before that he was aggressively chasing Azrael and bitting Az's belly. They ran into the bedroom before I could break it up and in the spilt second before I could come to the rescue Azrael must have gotten poor Harvey in the ear. Harvey is slightly unfazed and races out of the bedroom to bite poor Merlin.

So poor Harvey has had a tough week. I had to take him to the ER this weekend when he had bad poops and his ear was hurting him. They gave him fluids and antibiotics and told me to see my regular vet. He seemed like he was getting better on Monday when I took him in since he was a little more active. At the vet he was even putting his paws on me wanting to get out of there. I had to take him in again because his ear started to swell and he's all sniffly. Poor bunny is now on antibiotics for the next ten days. It's so sad to see my bunny sick and not himself. I am however getting more comfortable handling him, since I need too. I imagine he doesn't really care for it tho.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 21, 2011)

Soooo Until I can get him neutered, when he's feeling better, I have to keep him away from the cats. The cats ignore him otherwise. They don't think of him as food. Azrael did try to play with him once but he can get rough.

I'm thinking a baby gate in my bedroom door, until he's neutered.

I want to try it again, once he's neutered and got all his extra hormones out of him first. See how that goes. Anyway how should I correct Harvey's behavior around the cats? Poor Merlin has lost his safe spot. Harvey has figured out he can get on the sofa.


----------



## MagPie (Jul 22, 2011)

Yay, Harvey's feeling much better today. The sniffles are gone and he's back to begging me to let him out in the mornings. Not exactly how he used to (his ear still needs to heal). He used to bounce back and forth until I let him out. Right now he's just being pushy for me to let him out (better than nothing). And he's been fighting me when I hold him to give him his meds (also a good sign, since when he was feeling real bad he just sat there and took it). Aaaand he's eating better! Yanks the greens right out of my hand haha. I've been keeping him away from the cats, except for Merlin briefly because Merlin is so laid back I know he won't use teeth or claws. So until he learns to not get so excited about the cats he's going to be watched very carefully.

And since I didn't before. Harvey!:



harvey5web by Magpie8203, on Flickr

(Picture from the first week I had him)


----------



## Seraphina (Jul 23, 2011)

OMG your rabbit sounds like a riot! like you stuck a trouble maker right in the middle of your well organized home. That and he looks like suuuuuuuuuuuuch a cutie. =)
So... i'm glad your bunny is bonding with you quick. lots of people aren't as lucky. =) Sera does the same to me, climbing on me when i'm cleaning her area. I say she's 'helping me'. lol
When harvey gets better, you should get some video of him and your huge cat running around haha. sounds soooooo amusing. as does the spraying lol. i just laughed so much at all your stories already..
So! you had a question in there. How to correct your bunny. You know? i use the ceaser milan method.. It works for our rabbits. First offense: snap fingers. Second offense: snap finger 'Hey'. Third offense: same as one and 2 and stand up. 
Usually by standing up the bunnies are running away from what they are doing wrong. And really, they Know when they're doing something bad. Epies will actually alert me when he's done something bad lol.. he'll thump over and over like 'Ha-ha! I won! You didn't get me!'


----------



## MagPie (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you Seraphina  Hahah yeah he is a riot. I didn't realize how curious a bunny could be until Harvey. He's like a 3 year old child and kitten all in one. Has to explore everything. And he likes to climb all over the sofa. Such a weird thing to see.

Hahah yeah it's actually kind of cute seeing him chase the big cat when he's not getting aggressive with the cats. As for the spraying, I'm just glad it doesn't stink nearly as bad as cat pee. XD I have to wipe down the cats with a wet paper towel.

I'll try that with him  Usually the cats run for higher ground when Harvey is being really naughty but Azrael wasn't fast enough. Poor cat needs to exercise. Merlin won't play with him anymore.

Ooooh but Harvey was mad at me this morning. I had to get up at 730 for work and give him his meds. He's not an early morning bunny. Stomped his foot at me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 23, 2011)

Bunnies are so funny. Neutering and about a months time should mellow him down to where he's not the "terror of tiny town".


----------



## MagPie (Jul 24, 2011)

I certainly hope so. I'd rather not have to confine him to just the room when we are home. Since Azrael seems like he enjoys the bunny's company when he's not getting bitten by said bunny.

I just wish I could see some progress on him ear. I know it's only been 4 days of antibiotics and I'm being an overly worried first time bunny mom, but I'm going to talk to his vet on Monday. I gotta say this kind of came at a bad time, since I'm going on a vacation next week. I'm sure I'll be worrying the entire trip =/


----------



## MagPie (Sep 15, 2011)

Aaaany back for an update. Harvey's had a rough couple of months. The first vet I went to didn't know what she was doing. So his ear ended up getting infected. She told me his ear would have to come off. So I went to get a second option from a rabbit doctor at the same clinic I took my gecko to. This second vet felt he might lose part of his ear. But she worked with my budget and we got him on different meds, which did the trick. He didn't lose any part of his ear, but he does have scarring which won't grow back hair.

He is back to feeling better. Chasing and spraying the cats. Luckily he's leaving the fat cat (the one who bit him in the first place) alone and targeting Merlin. My poor old guy who wouldn't hurt a fly. He just takes it and looks very confused. Merlin does like grooming the rabbit which is kind of cute.

So last night Harvey is circling and spraying Merlin again when I notice he's starting to get aggressive with Merlin. As they are rounding a corner I go to rescue Merlin. However instead of biting, I find Harvey humping Merlin. Which shouldn't have been as funny if it weren't for the fact poor Merlin looked so confused. Between giggles I pick up Merlin and head to the living room, with Harvey under foot. So I figure Harvey gets it out of his system and go to take out my contacts. I have one contact out and Merlin comes to join me because he's a total velcro cat. That gets Harvey going again. So I've got Merlin yowling while Harvey .... well you know. Then Fatman decides to join the fun which is a very bad idea if Harvey decides to hump him too. I'm half blind at this point trying to get my contact out and make sure Harvey doesn't get hurt. I finally manage to get Harvey back in his cage (I distracted him with craisens) for a time out and I swear he looks so satisified with himself. The stinker.

This morning I had a dream I was at my mom's house with Harvey and my older sister shows me her new rabbit. A nice well behaved white rabbit. At which point my mom starts yelling at me that Harvey is misbehaving haha. And yes he was misbehaving again this morning.

Next week he's getting his neuter.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 15, 2011)

There is nothing so persistent as a horny little bunny!


----------



## MagPie (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha no kidding! I really had no idea either. My sisters' rabbits never acted like this. I really shouldn't laugh at poor Merlin, but it is pretty funny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a beautiful nethie Himalayan bun!


----------



## MagPie (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you Dave! 

I'd post more pictures of him, but it's hard to get him to sit still now that he's feeling all better. He'll take a break for less than a minute, then he's off again to explore or harass the cats haha. Annnd I realize he was a bit chunky now that he's on proper food and not that food for the 99 cent store.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 25, 2011)

The nethie's I have had are very busy bunny's and rarely would sit still long enough for me take a picture.


----------



## MagPie (Sep 25, 2011)

Very busy and in to everything. I did get one picture the other night but it didn't come out too well. Ooooh well. He did join me on the bed while I read a book. Stretched out by my legs. AND sat still haha. I think cause the cats were locked out.


----------



## MagPie (Sep 25, 2011)

Posting a few pictures, one of Azrael and another of Harvey that didn't come out too well.




fatman by Magpie8203, on Flickr



bunny butt by Magpie8203, on Flickr


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2011)

I just love when they lay all stretched out like that.


----------



## MagPie (Sep 26, 2011)

Me too! I thought it was the cutest thing the first time I saw it, but wasn't fast enough with the camera. My new point n shoot isn't that good =/


----------



## MagPie (Sep 30, 2011)

Harvey finally got his neuter earlier this week. And he did great, groggy when I got him home. It was really weird to look at his empty cage that day and not see his little face peering at me. It just wasn't the same without him there. haha.

And right keep him quiet after the neuter. Which I have. He's in his cage for a few day to relax. Only the day after the surgery he's bouncing back and forth in his cage, wanting out :rollseyes

I figure in a few days time when he's really feeling much better he'll go crazy that I'm having him be quiet haha. Riiight a hyperactive bunny is going to be quiet


----------



## MagPie (Oct 5, 2011)

And the other animals:







Murray







ED

and Merlin and Azrael when Azrael was a kitten


----------



## MagPie (Oct 9, 2011)

It's been a little over a week since Harvey got his boy bit hacked off. I had put down a place matt (only thing I could find at the time) for him while he was recovering. His cage has a wire bottom and I've really been meaning to buy a grass matt for him. He really seemed to enjoy that place matt. But it wasn't exactly a throw away one either. Not that I cared to much if he distroyed it. Things are just things after all.

I finally bought him a grass matt, but he doesn't seem to enjoy it as much as the place matt. It isn't as soft of course. So I buy him a cheap dish towel at walmart, that he uses along with the grass matt. He's been having a blast with it. Digging it, tossing it around and then snuggling into it.

When I let him out in the mornings and after work I've been keeping him confined to my bedroom without the cats to keep him quiet after the surgery. I will read on the bed, which he'll some times join me or he'll do a bunch of binkies. More than I have ever seen him do before haha. It's got to be one of the silliest things I've seen an animal do. Like he's having little fits. I can tell he's missing the cats, especially Merlin. I've let Merlin in for a little visit here and there, mostly because Merlin hates being locked out of my room especially when I'm in there. haha Harvey started humping him again. It has calmed down tho.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 9, 2011)

Oooooh and finally managed to get ahold of my old boss, who hasn't been heard from since his shop went out of business in May. I was beginning to worry about the old guy. And for good reason too. onder:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am glad his recovery is going so well. I use small pieces of carpet remnants in my bunny's cages.


----------



## MagPie (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh that's a good idea, Dave. He does like to chew the carpet. I'm in an apartment but the carpet was in bad shape when I moved in. :rollseyes

Last night the boys and I were watching Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1. I was on the floor and sort of dozing and the cats were dozing and last I checked so was Harvey. All of a sudden my face is full of rabbit. haha I get a little nip on the tip of my nose, my eye brow and my cheek. Then he's off. Not sure what cause that, but it made me laugh. They weren't hard bites, more like nibbles. He usually will lick then nibble a little. It doesn't hurt but does surprise me.

Aaaand it's only been two and a half weeks since his neuter, he hasn't sprayed anything and only humped Merlin twice and very briefly. Gotta say, neuter was soooo worth it. He still likes to circle us but that's better then the above.



Oh but this morning, he was rattling his cage door..... early morning too. I put a towel over his cage and he stops. He sooo didn't like that. I had gotten back in bed and he gave a big old thump. I ended up taking the towel off and just putting in ear plugs haha.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 19, 2011)

Harvey was being super sweet this morning. Tons of energy. And I was lucky enough to have him come running to see me with a little binky head shake. I love it when he does that. He even jumped into my lap while I was reading a recipe book to make sure everything met with his approval and then hopped off again.

He doesn't normally get in my lap unless I am eating, which has resulted in a bunny on my plate. haha.

I was thinking about my friend whom I got Harvey from. We used to work together so it wasn't like I got Harvey from some CraigsList Stranger. But my friend has called at all to check on Harvey. I know if I ever had to give up one of my animals (knock on wood that never happens) I'd at least would want to check in once in a while. My friend didn't have him too long, but I haven't either and I'm ridiculously attached to the bunny. I love the little guy, just as I love my cats. Oh well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bunny's have that amazing ability to get you wrapped around their paws.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 20, 2011)

Hahaha ooooh they so do. They are better at it then cats. Just this morning he was trying very hard to steal a chocolate chip cookie from me. Right out of my hand. No manners that boy haha.


He also has this weird habit of chasing the bigger cat. I don't know how it starts, but I'll hear noises from the bed room and next thing I see is Azrael hauling a-- to his cat tree with Harvey either right at his heels or under his belly biting the cat. It stops the moment Azrael is treed by the bunny. I'm still not quite sure if they're playing or if the cat angered the bunny. I have some idea that Azrael might be trying to play and bops Harvey on the head (I've stopped this when I do see it start to happen). I've also see Harvey circling the cat with his tail up trying to sneak in a few nips without the cat catching him. Ears are never back. This morning tho haaha he managed to catch Azrael before treeing him and poor Azrael got tripped up and was hissing at him. He did make it to the tree at which point poor Merlin happened to be in the wrong spot at the wrong time. Harvey turned around and started biting the back of his legs. Merlin ended up escaping to the sofa, while I was trying to stop Harvey from abusing the cats.

Crazy rabbit. I think it's play, since he's never been aggressive with me or the other cat. I think he just likes chasing them. I think Azrael might even enjoy it at times. Harvey does like the cats. He'll follow them around and he'll get in among them without any bit of concern. He'll even ask the cats to groom him, which Merlin does to some degree and the other has no idea what is being asked of him. Harvey does groom them too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 23, 2011)

What a silly bunner!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 23, 2011)

I love your bunny/cat adventures. I have 4 rabbits and 2 cats. One of my buns just got neutered last week, thank goodness! He enjoyed violating the cats, who did not appreciate it at all. My youngster will run up to the cats and nose bonk them, which makes the cats freak out and run away. He also likes to use the cats as speed bumps when they are sleeping. By the time the cat stands up to hiss the rabbit is gone.

Your geckos are beautiful too!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 24, 2011)

Hahaha yeah he's a kick to watch with the cats. I've seen him use Merlin as a speed bump, but Merlin is such a saint about it, or too lazy to do anything. He is my old man cat.

I'm at my mom's for Thanksgiving which means my boys are home alone for about a day and a half. (My mom did say I could bring Harvey with me but it's going to be way crazy with my younger sister's boys, so I decided against it.) I'm really missing them right now. Especially when I'm feeling overly lonely, I'd rather be at my apartment snuggling with my boys. Something about the holidays, always get to me. Maybe it's all the couples. I hate being the only single person in a crowd of couples. You don't quite fit in.

I shouldn't have listened to Lovesong so many times on the drive down haha. It always makes me feel sappy and sad. But I love the song.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 26, 2011)

I got home last night to a couple of clingy cats and one hyper active rabbit. Haha. Harvey wasn't as mad as I would have thought he would be that I was gone for a day and half. I think he might have finished off the food I left out for him sooner than he should have. Man he ate like a pig while I was gone. And can that boy poop haha. I guess I never realized how much he actually poops since I normally scoop twice a day. (he likes to curl up in his litter box and it kind of grosses me out to think that he's ok sleeping in his flith)

I let him out and he started his favorite game of chase and tease the cats. Azrael enjoyed the playmate. Of course Azrael whenever I come back from being away for a day or two, likes to cause trouble when I do return. Here I am trying to read and every two seconds I have to get up to check a noise, make sure he didn't break anything and check to make sure he's being gentle with Harvey. Tho it's usually I have to make sure Harvey is gentle with the cats haha.

I think Harvey was glad to see me. He did a couple of binkies and followed me around and gave me bunny kisses. Then again he might have just been buttering me up for food. The boy is a chow hound. He's on a better diet when he came to live with me. He was being free fed pellets from the 99 cent store and nothing else before me. Now he gets better pellets, hay, veggies and craisens. Oh the craisens. If I'm not fast enough with the craisens he'll tug on the bag and try to fit his head into it. Well last night I was eating a banana and he felt he should have some too. Sooooo he starts playing tug o' war with the banana peel until I give him a little bite. Oh and he likes his oats. I've been giving him a little sprinkle of oats in the morning. He'll root around in his pellets until he gets every last speck of oat and digs in his pellets. Made quite a mess.

I was kind of feeling weird this morning and last night. Noticed that my room, which looks like a hay bomb exploded most days now, looks worse than normal. But that's impossible, unless Harvey got out some how and then locked himself back in his cage while I gone. I bet Azrael helped him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 26, 2011)

*MagPie wrote: *


> But that's impossible, unless Harvey got out some how and then locked himself back in his cage while I gone. I bet Azrael helped him.


Better check your phone and cable bills. He may have had some bunny friends over for a party!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 26, 2011)

Oooooh I didn't even think of that! haha.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 4, 2011)

Wrestling Match.

One 22lb cat named Azrael, the other a 3lb rabbit named Harvey. Harvey is light and nimble on his feet and ends up with a chunk of fur from Azrael's butt in his mouth. The clear winner: Harvey.




I didn't actually let them wrestle but Azrael was trying to play with Harvey. He did the cat flop and started teasing Harvey. It ended once again with Azrael getting chased and me pulling Azrael's fur out of Harvey's mouth. It wasn't a hard bite or anything. Azrael always has a lot of loose fur in his butt, enough that I can pluck it out by hand. He doesn't let me brush there :rollseyes Azrael really does enjoy his rabbit play mate because my older cat won't play with him (or just runs from Azrael, Harvey doesn't run). I'm not sure what Harvey thinks, but he's definately telling Azrael he's the boss bunny around here.

Oh and I have pictures from this morning (after they had calmed down) but didn't get a chance to get them off my camera. There's a cute one of Azrael and the bunny touching noses. They do get along now and then haha.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2011)

Emily Harvey is adorable. Love his colouring.

He looks big in that picture. What does he weigh?

You need more pictures of little ball of fur.

Susan


----------



## MagPie (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Susan  Yeah he's on the big side for a netherland dwarf. He has lost some weight since those photos, partly due to being on antibiotics for so long and a change in his diet. He's a little under 4 lbs last time he was weighed. I might bring him in to the vet to check that. I'm a little worried he might be too skinny, then again I've never had rabbits before so I don't know what is too skinny. At his recheck the vet didn't seem too concerned when I mentioned it, and she's a good vet.


Aaaand I do have pictures  That I will have to put up once I get a chance.


----------



## MagPie (Dec 8, 2011)

Pictures!
Harvey enjoying the view from my living room window:






MMmmmm yummy Blinds:




He loves playing in the blinds for some reason. When he's doing the Bunny 500 he likes to dash thru them. I think because the loud noise scares the cats haha.

Requesting grooming from Azrael:





Kisses!





I was actually on the floor photographing something else when Harvey and Azrael decided they had to assist me haha.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

*MagPie wrote: *


> Wrestling Match.
> 
> One 22lb cat named Azrael, the other a 3lb rabbit named Harvey. Harvey is light and nimble on his feet and ends up with a chunk of fur from Azrael's butt in his mouth. The clear winner: Harvey.


Ding, Ding, Ding, winner and still champion Harvey the nimble nethie!


----------



## MagPie (Jan 7, 2012)

Blllllah, looks like I need to take myself to the doctors. *grumbles* tonsils :grumpy:


----------



## MagPie (Jan 29, 2012)

Harvey was really excited last night. He was zooming around. Bouncing off the walls, the sofa, me, and the cats. I'm just glad he's fixed as I'd rather not have bunny balls in my face haha. The cats were a good sport especially Merlin who got jumped on the most. Harvey really wanted my attention last night. He was following me around, tripping me up (one of these days that'll be the death of me especially when it's the big cat that trips me up) and begging in the kitchen. He even spent a good 10 minutes grooming my hand and he really got into it. Even got in with nibbling which did hurt a little.

Harvey ended the night by stretching out on the sofa with me, which he doesn't normally do. I did like the extra attention from him


----------



## ZRabbits (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds like you had a lovely evening with Harvey. It really is thrilling when they give you that extra attention. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Jan 30, 2012)

It sure is nice. Unlike the cats that like to smother me haha. They sure are demanding.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2012)

Emily, Emily, Emily

We Need An Update And Pictures.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOON :biggrin:

:weee:inkbouce:inkelepht::clapping::laughsmiley::wiggle:tonguewiggle:waiting:onder::dancingorig::run:

Susanray:


----------



## MagPie (Mar 17, 2012)

Ooooh my yes we do. I've been terrible with this haha. Plus it was my birthday this month on the 10th  So busy weekend.

I do have a bunch of picture of him sleeping haha. Only time he holds still.

I think Harvey was a ninja in a past life. Sure yeah when he gets excited he likes making as much noise as possible. But other days I never hear him coming. Like this morning I was minding my own business checking on the fish tank. I think him and the cats are in the bedroom. Nope nose bonk out of no where haha.
He looooves my bathroom because it's the only room I close off from him except when I need to use it. So I usually have company when I need to use the toilet. I have a small bathroom so it gets quite crowded with a rabbit and the fat cat. But Harvey goes straight in to dig in my dirty clothes (my underwear is his favorite) or throw around my tampon box. Garbage is not safe from Harvey!

I still need to find a pet sitter who would be willing to take care of my zoo in June. Going to Hawaii for 10 days. Ooohhh I won't be worrying about them and driving the pet sitter crazy with calls haha


----------



## MagPie (Mar 28, 2012)

I think I need to start buying wicker nutty balls in bulk. Latest one destroyed in one night. That lasted all of a day and a half haha.



DSC_0021 by Magpie8203, on Flickr
sleeeeepy bun.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Harvey is so sweet when he's sleeping. Congratulations on finding something he enjoys destroying. At least it's not your furniture or carpet. Or worse yet, wires.

You got something that tuckers him out! Good for you.

K


----------



## MagPie (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeeeah, I've stopped him from chewing the carpet (which was a little bad when I moved in anyway) and there are some holes in the sofa, along with the cat scratches. But it was second hand anyway (smelled like dog when I got it) so I am not too worry about it. They are just things anyway.

He's pretty good about wires. Leave them out of his spots and he leaves them alone. He did get my cell phone charger, which was lucky for me cause I got a new phone to replace my 6 year old phone haha.


----------



## MagPie (Mar 30, 2012)

hahaha ooooh man was he mad at me when I told him to stop chewing the carpet this morning. I got some very good thumps directed at me. haha.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Harvey is a hoot! Giving you a temper tantrum because you said NO to something truly not good for him. Sounds like my boys. Or sometimes I get the cold shoulder with a look like, "How dare you say that." But it does stop the behavior and they get over it in time. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Mar 31, 2012)

hahaha yeah I had to say no several times. Cause he'd pause, think about it and start in again. Finally got the idea. But yeah he wasn't mad at me for long. As soon as the craisen bag came out he forgave me.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 6, 2012)

[align=center]*"No One Will Sneak up on Harvey"*[/align]

So a couple of nights ago. The animals are out and about. I'm watching TV. Azrael, Fatman, is in a very playful mood. He's already tackled Merlin. I see him in my hall, staring at Harvey who's sitting around the corner from the cat. Azrael then decides Harvey is his next target. They usually play together. A game of chase. This time however Azrael wants to charge up to Harvey. I see his butt wiggling, like cats do while they stalk. I yell at him to stop. But does he listen to me ... noooooo. Fatman charges. Next thing I know, Harvey takes a flying leap at the cat as the cat rounds the corner. Cat jumps straight up about two feet and then makes a mad dash to his cat tree, Harvey right behind him. I've never seen Harvey get quite that much air before, but he sure caught the cat by surprise.

[align=center]*"and then...."*[/align]
The next Morning Harvey still had a lot of energy, so him and Fatman were playing again. Or Harvey was bossing the cat around. Sometimes I can't tell. Sometimes it's just chasing with Harvey grunting. Sometimes it is out of no where. I'll have a little chat with him after he has calmed down, not to be so rough with the cats. They aren't chew toys. The cats are minding their own business and Harvey seems settled. Then wham! Harvey goes up to Fatman and chomps down on him for no reason. Which makes the cat swat at him which just stirs up Harvey more. Then he goes after Merlin next. Merlin, who never bothers anyone. Merlin, who sleeps most of the day. Merlin, the sweetest, good tempered never hurt a fly cat.
Poor Merlin, the things I put him through.

[align=center]*"Spring Cleaning"*[/align]
So I finally got around to cleaning and vacuuming my apartment. It needed to be done and I was putting it off. I start off by tackling Harvey's pile by the end of my sofa. It's most a normal rabbit junk pile. I found the random scraps of paper and then it got weird. I then found several socks, a tank top, and then a pair of my underwear. Ok... then it gets weirder. I find a pile of pennies. Yes pennies.


----------



## mrbunny (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello! I clicked a blog and thought I give it a go. Now, I'm flipping through a few. Harvey is stealthy ninja-master! He is constantly honing his skills. Keep your greens locked up, or Harvey will come for them! Lol. He's a handsome one. 

This is belated, but for willow balls, Ikea used to sell bags of untreated willow balls for a few dollars. (It was a bag of 6-8 willow balls for $3-4.) I'm not sure if they still do. We make our own willow balls now with our neighbour's willow tree.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 11, 2012)

OOooh thank you MrBunny, that's a great idea. He goes through them like no ones business haha. And the ones made for rabbits aren't the cheapest considering how fast he destroys them.


This morning was a clean the animals day. I started with the fish tank before Harvey since I didn't want to mess with soap and then stick my hand in the fish tank. It's nice to see it clean. Those two bits of drift wood I put in I didn't clean as well as I had thought. Next was Harvey and his hay/trash pile along the back of his cage. I've been meaning to do this for a while. I do spot cleaning a lot and clean the litter box, but I haven't had a vacuum to get the big hay mess up. So I have Harvey's cage moved and realize he's been tossing around hay more than I had realized. It was every where. Of course Harvey was "helping" by sitting in the middle of it. But boy did he not like me touching his mess. I got thumped not once but twice haha. It's really hard to take a rabbit who's throwing a fit seriously. The thumps made me smile. I simply told him "I'm just cleaning a little. When I'm done you'll just make another mess."


----------



## MagPie (Apr 13, 2012)

After a couple of days of Harvey being "off' (thought for a minute he'd have to go to the vet) he is back to normal. And a little more naughty than normal. Let's see, he was pulling at the carpet (again), chewing on the wall by the bay window (....again) and he grunted at me when I was not fast enough with the craisens. Not to mention he also bit me a few times when I was in his way.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 14, 2012)

UGH. Must. Not. Look at baby bunnies. 

Hahaha XD It's really tempting to want a girlfriend for Harvey looking at cute little baby bunnies. Must resist.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 14, 2012)

grumpFace by Magpie8203, on Flickr
Harvey's grump face haha.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 23, 2012)

Wooo so a friend gave me a ton of NIC panels, for free, last week. So Harvey will finally get a bigger space and I can organize my bedroom with the left overs. Project tomorrow. Hmmm need to find some sort of flooring.

Harvey goes in tomorrow for a check up. I leave in little over a month for a vacation and I want to make sure everyone is happy and healthy before I go. Azrael is next month. I do hate to leave them alone that long and I know I'll mostly worry. But this'll be my first real vacation in who knows how long.


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 24, 2012)

Hoping all goes well with Harvey's check up today. 

Know it's tough leaving him, but enjoy your vacation. Haven't had one in a long time myself. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Apr 26, 2012)

It did thank you  He's a tiny bit over weight haha. Go figure. To me he feels bony. I'm used to cats. So he gets his pellets reduced. Plus she was a little concerned with his molars. They aren't bad now so I just need to stay on top of it. He's not a big hay eater, he likes his pellets. So I'm hoping by cutting back on his pellets and feeding him later in the day he will eat the hay because he has to haha. He did good. Poor guy was terrified. I felt awful. Of course he sulked for the rest of the day.


----------



## MagPie (May 6, 2012)

Tonight I head over to Lowes for zip ties and some sort of flooring to start Harvey's NIC cage. Hopefully I can start building it tonight without getting too many distractions from Harvey.

He does like to "help" me out.
Last night, he was helping me feed the geckos. So really that was just him getting into the stand that is normally closed and getting calcium powder all over his butt haha. OOooh and of course sticking his head in the critter keeper full of mealworms and bedding and just having to take another peek at the worms in a very swallow dish. I had visions dance before me of him trying to eat the worms. Weird rabbit haha.


((I swear I am not that bad with my grammar haha))


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 7, 2012)

Harvey's quite the cutie  And, I was wondering what vet you used? I live near Sac and am looking for a vet that is decent with rabbits. I was wondering who you used and whether you would recommend them? Thanks in advance 

Shalom,
Lauren


----------



## MagPie (May 7, 2012)

Thank you Lauren 

I take Harvey to see Dr Stewart at the Bird and Pet Clinic in Roseville. It's a little out of the way from me and a little pricey, but definitely worth it. She helped save his ear and work with my budget. Plus I can tell she really love animals.
She knows what she is doing. Plus the clinic does see rabbits often. I went to one place in Rancho Cordova that I would not recommend going to, that I took Harvey to first.


----------



## aBeautifulHope (May 7, 2012)

Thank you  I'll definitely have to check it out  Thank you so much 

Shalom,
Lauren


----------



## MagPie (May 7, 2012)

You are very welcome  and good luck 


On a Harvey related note. I got his new NIC enclosure made last night and I have to say I am not fond of zip ties haha. Of course I got a thump when I moved his old cage to start set up of his new home. So I don't have pictures yet but I made it two panels high, which I am hoping he will not try to jump. I see him thinking and plotting over it. But he made it thru the night with no escapes (I didn't put a roof on it... yet). AND when I let him out this morning he didn't foot flick me like he usually does. I'm taking that as good sign he likes his new digs. Now I just need to set up a hide for him that doesn't give him a step up to jump out. I really rather he didn't hurt himself. So I will see how he did while I was at work. Not that I worry to much if he escaped unharmed, other than he'd eat the cat food and be able to explore the closet which is off limits haha.


----------



## MagPie (May 26, 2012)

Watching wits with a rabbit. I think I'm losing. Aaah!

My oh so brillant plan to get Harvey to go where I want with treats and a shake of the bag is an epic fail when I need it haha. I had to bring him every day for 5 days to the vet for injections last week. The first day, the day of his appointment, I lured him over with a promise of banana chips and made a mad grab at him to get in the carrier. I know not the best idea but he didn't want to willingly go in. Of course after that day he gives me a look when I shake his treat bag. Not gonna happen. Now even tho all his injections are done and he's done with being mad at me he still won't approach me with the treat bag. He's certain that I'm up to something haha. Sooo now instead of getting him to walk into his enclosure he runs from me. Aaaah Harvey that now means I have to pick you up. Which you hate. It took me a good 15 minutes to round him up this morning. Made me a little late to work. But I am getting better at picking him up. He still hates it.


----------



## MagPie (May 28, 2012)

Well, more talking to myself haha. 

AAaah Harvey has decided that 7am is a good time to make a whole lot of noise hoping I will let him out. Sorry bud, you're not getting out until my alarms goes off.



And onto non-bunny pets, I haven't taken any recent photos of my geckos. I haven't even taken a picture at all of my new little girl I got back around Halloween.
Anyway this is Edward, or just Ed:





My big boy. He is a low grade high yellow or a sort of normal colored leopard gecko. I got him in 2005.

This is Mr. Nigel Murry:




I didn't want to bug him too much since he isn't feeling too well. He is a SHTCTB. If you are looking at that like this :? It means he is a super hypo tang carrot tail baldy. Yeah that's a mouthful haha. I got him in 2007.
Here's a picture from a few years ago:




And yes he is also a Leopard Gecko like Ed.

And lastly. My Sunglow female, name pending:




I was thinking I like the name Arrietty for her.  She is less than a year old. Her birthday is in July some time.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 29, 2012)

Never knew geckos came in so many different colors. So interesting. Every time I go to the pet store for supplies for the buns, I see the reptiles. The more I see them, the more fascinating they become. I doubt I will ever have one, but I think they are definitely interesting pets. Unique like owning a rabbit. 

Thanks for sharing pics of your geckos! 

K


----------



## MagPie (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Karen  

I love reptiles. Just something about them. I want to trykeeping dart frogs some day. 

But yes Leopard Geckos come in lots of different colors. My group is a very small sample of the colors. There are three different groups of albinos, which can be grouped with other traits. Like my little girl there is an albino without the spots on her body. I don't like most albinos. But I love the sunglows. Ideally she shouldn't have had spots on her head, like Murry has no spots. Eventually I'd like another Murphy Patternless.

Oddly enough I do get Geico jokes. Go figure haha.


----------



## MagPie (Jun 6, 2012)

Ssooooooo I've been a little distracted with my newest ward:





X3 I am way excited ... anyway her name is Ginger and I'll share her story as soon as I have a moment to sit down


----------



## MagPie (Jul 3, 2012)

Aaaah yes I haven't really touched this blog in a while now. Anyway I've been taking care of Ginger, my mom's horse, now that she is closer to me than my mom. Now poor Ginger has had a rough time. My mom got her several years back, a sort of rescue kind of thing. This place she is at now will be the fourth place my mom has had Ginger at. The second place my mom boarded Ginger at the lady who owned the place was a hoarder. My mom while she was there kept an eye out for the other horses, keeping on top of this lady with basic things like the horses needing their hooves trimmed (they would get bad). Earlier this year my mom had surgery and was counting on this lady to feed Ginger when she couldn't drive. For whatever reasons, the lady didn't feed Ginger much if anything and Ginger got skinny (much skinner than that photo I've been told). So Ginger was moved to another place, stalled while she gained some weight and then turned out to pasture with other horses. That place was nice but not the ideal situation for Ginger. She gets bullied away from her food easily. So my mom decided to move her to the place near me that was highly recommended as a retirement place for rescues and retired race horses.
This place is great. The owner is nice and knows what she is doing. Ginger has gained weight and made a buddy named Surprise, who's Ginger's shadow. They are very cute together. Sooo I'm learning about taking care of a horse. It's a very new experience for me being around horses often. Such big animals. oooh but I love it. I start riding lessons on Weds! Not on Ginger; she'll probably won't be ridden any more. She's an old horse and she's there just to be a horse so to speak. No pressure to expected to have a purpose for people.

On to bunny news! Tomorrow I will have had Harvey for a year! :toast: Man what a year. It started out rocky and I almost thought I would have to rehome him. But the little guy has taught me so much about rabbits and I am so much more comfertable around them. Harvey made me so nervous at first. I was worried about him being fragile. I was worried about getting bit. But man do I love the little guy. He nips but never bites. He grooms me. He gets happy to see me and he makes me laugh. He's such a character.

Anyway I will post more pictures later of Ginger and the rabbit and Hawaii. While I was in Hawaii Harvey started shedding and he looked way scruffy when I got him. He looks much better now, if a little scruffy still.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 3, 2012)

Emily,

Congratulations on that one year anniversary with Harvey! 

Excited for you on your new experience with horses. Had such a passion for them when younger. Beautiful, big animals. Can't wait to hear how the riding lessons go.

K


----------



## candykittten (Jul 3, 2012)

Your female leopard gecko is gorgeous! Hope to hear more from you soon


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 3, 2012)

Aww yay for the one year anniversary! Glad you stuck it out through the rough beginning. Rabbits are hysterical, huh? I laugh every day at Agnes. I think to myself, she's probably good for my health since laughing is a stress reliever 

Glad Ginger the horse is being taken care of now by you


----------



## MagPie (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you all 

Riding lesson went very well. I'll a little rusty but I did really well for not riding regularly in 9 years. But man am I sorrrrrrrrrrrrreeeee! heh. I need a hot tub. It was fun and I have another lesson next week and once I am a lot more comfortable back on a horse I can start riding on my own.

So Harvey has gotten into a habit of zoning in on his oats first thing when I let him out. And the smart little bugger knows which container they are in too. He'll start tugging the lid off even before I can get to it. Try and distract him with the tub of pellets he knows that's not where the good stuff is. haha. I'm thinking I need to do some training with him. I think he might be getting bored with the regular bunny stuff. Or he's just messy and destructive normally. Some days he isn't and then other day he has to tear up all paper within sight. In fact the cardboard box I gave him months before I left for Hawaii he didn't touch, the second I am gone he has chewed a good sized hole in the back in a matter of days. Oh and tore up the grass matt I gave him that he had been ignoring.

Oh and I got the promotion and transfer I was hoping for  13 days and counting haha. On monday I get to find out whether or not my apartment floor needs to be tore up to find the pipe that is leaking. Fun stuff. Everyone send out good thoughts that it isn't my apartment that the leaky pipe is under! I'd have to find places for all the animals and it'll just be a hassle.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad to hear the riding lessons went well. Hoping the soreness goes away. As you ride more, it will get better. You are using muscles you haven't used for 9 years. But I bet it was worth the soreness. Truly loved when I rode. 

Poor Harvey really missed you when you were gone. That's what I got out of the chewing of the cardboard house he ignored and the straw mat. And sounds like he wants to do more with you. You should definitely try to teach him some tricks. Use the oats he loves so well. I think it will do you both good and strengthen that bond. 

Good thoughts are now being sent to you by the Z-Tribe that it's not your apartment pipes leaking. 

K


----------



## MagPie (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah I definitely got he missed me even if he did ignore me for the better part of an hour when I did finally get home. Oh and him trying to play with one of my cats is about the cutest thing ever. I really wish I had the space to get him a bun friend. I was teaching him to spin with banana chips but he got so excited/distracted by food he'd mob me instead of focus haha.

Ooooh yeah I love riding. I got to ride a chestnut gelding named Romeo. Sweet boy. Didn't like going too fast. hahah you really had to urge him to get to a trot.

Thank you Karen  And all your buns!


----------



## MagPie (Jul 14, 2012)

Sooooo several crazy days later haha. Just a quick update. Had my apartment looked at for the leaking pipe, which mysterously stopped leaking after they had been looking for it for a few hours. Merlin enjoyed the attention tho haha.

My car had a coolant leak, which I've been running around today getting it fixed. 7 hours later and late for work it is fixed. Bad tubes.

My second riding lesson was on a smaller horse named Jake. Trot wasn't as smooth as Romeo's. But this time I am not as sore! I took something as soon as I got home and hopped in the pool which felt wonderful after spending the day outside in 109+ degree weather.

Harvey is my "helper" in the kitchen, which really all he does is get underfoot and lick/nip my toes hoping for a treat. This time I was making instant chocolate pudding and I'm sometimes really clumsy. Of course Harvey's right underfoot again, even tho he knows he can't have pudding. As I go to pour the milk in Harvey starts licking my toes (I know a little gross), which tickles then he finishes off with a nip to my big toe. I look down and there is my white rabbit spotted with chocolate pudding powder all over his back. hahah my broken chocolate netherland dwarf. I know cheesy. He didn't even notice.


----------



## MagPie (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, well I haven't looked at this in ages.


HI!

Anyway Harvey's doing great (had a bout of stasis a few months ago, that was scary). Cats are doing great. Lost one of my geckos this summer. Sad but he wasn't doing too good anyway. I got to see a rabbit show in the summer. Got too see flemish giants and french lops in person. I need a big rabbit haha. Eventually.
Riding is going wonderfully. I love it. I need a horse I can ride that is mine haha. My trainer has a rescued Dutch Warmblood in mind for me. She is such a sweet girl. Once she recoups a little and gains more weight I'll have a lesson on her to see if we are a good fit and hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 4, 2013)

Have just loved reading all about Harvey, he´s such a howl. You have had a busy year and he´s had his ups and downs but seems to be doing really well with you. 

Love the geckos, they are so cute, shame that you´ve lost one but good that you´re back on a horse now. I used to ride but haven´t had the time in the last few years. 

Rabbits are indeed so comical sometimes and do the darnedest things which you totally don´t expect but I laugh at mine every day as well especially when they do something they´re not supposed to and just look at you with that innocent face saying "hey, what are you looking !!!". 

Look forward to seeing more of them all soon.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, I'm really bad at keeping up with this.

Harvey's turned into a snuggle bun! Well sort of. Only when he wants to. But eeeeee it is just about the most wonderful thing ever when he does want to snuggle. It doesn't last long but I'll take what I can get. He sat on my chest and let me rub his face. Totally settles down. Then it's my turn and I get licked all over my face. My darling little boy, haha when he's not terrorizing Fatty.

Ooooh and why I haven't been around much.



giselle5 by Magpie8203, on Flickr

That is Giselle, the dutch warmblood I mentioned earlier. I've since adopted her. And I'm in love haha. She's my sweet girl. My love, my salvation. 20 years old but still has a lot of go. Loves to jump so I am learning to jump, eek. Not sure yet if I can get her to calm down enough to be a trail horse. She gets excited and nervous at the same time and wants to run and when she runs it's fast and a little scary haha.


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh, I'm envious! I miss my Bear, Quarter horse! Giselle is a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## MagPie (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you! I've been wanting a horse for ages and I had a five year plan. Hahah but my trainer runs a rescue and she's kind of a match maker. Told me the week that Giselle came in, skinny and mud covered, that she would be a good match for me. I laughed and said ok and planned to not really look into it. Horses are expensive. Anyway later I went over to see the new rescues and ended up gravitating towards Giselle without knowing that's who my trainer had in mind for me. Across the arena my trainer shouts, "Emily, get her out and groom her!" Hahah and well the rest is history. I got on her later and she felt like a perfect fit. She really did come at a perfect time, considering all that happened with my mom. She was my rock in tough times.

She looks a little scruffy in that pic cause she was still shedding out her winter coat. But she has pretty much all her summer coat and she's looking so sleek and pretty <3


----------



## Tauntz (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow! That's wonderful! Yes, I am a firm believer that the right animal with the right person can be amazing the bond that results! I have a cockatoo that has been with me for 16 years & has gotten me through so many rough times in my life. I know he is a bird but he is a soulmate! We have an unbelievable bond! Sounds like you & Giselle are a great match & will always have a great bond! Makes me miss my sweet Bear all the more! Wish I could have another horse but living situation & finances just don't make it a realistic dream right now. Hugs to Giselle!


----------



## MagPie (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah Harvey and the kitties help a lot too. But something about having a horse after wanting one for sooooo long just makes me giddy. Luckily my trainer is awesome about making it work and board isn't too expensive and I just got a second job so yeah I'm going to be busy haha.


----------



## MagPie (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, well, I'm still alive and posting a little update. Got in touch with an old owner of Giselle's and I was able to see her pedigree and she's almost 24 in april. we've been having a blast riding and hitting the trails.

Lost Merlin almost a year ago. He was having neurological issues that just kept getting worse to the point that he would choke when eating. Toughest thing I had to do. 

Harvey's doing good as well as Fatty. They get along ok but I think Harvey misses Merlin. Merlin was his buddy.

Can't say I'll keep posting but I thought I'd say something in case some one was wondering about Harvey.


----------

